

How to Jump from Cloud to Cloud - webosdude
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-27/switching-cloud-providers-standards-sought-for-container-software

======
brianwawok
Container is one approach, but it is hardly the only approach.

If your entire setup is take a base linux VM - run some ansible magic on it -
and start serving webpages.. you don't care what cloud you run on (or local
hardware). It is when you start building out a bunch of logic around SNS and
an Amazon specific tech that you have problem. Container is not does not "fix"
this problem.

~~~
kijin
Which is exactly why Amazon is trying their best to make you integrate with
Amazon-specific technologies as much as possible. They know that S3 and EC2
are commodities. Their other products are what keeps customers locked in.

------
nivertech
Containers are completely orthogonal to the cloud vendor lock-in issue. You
still can consume proprietary services and APIs from containers just like you
may use them from VMs.

All containers give you, is a portable omnibus image format. Container
Orchestration software like Mesos/Marathon or Kubernetes gives you ability to
deploy and schedule containers.

For those who want to be truly multi-cloud, they need to exercise high level
of self-discipline, periodically doing code and devops scripts reviews and
audits and check their system on different clouds or on-prem.

I.e. in short they shouldn't take any shortcuts, but IMO for startups taking
shortcuts is preferred way.

------
the_watcher
Interesting. The devops lead at a previous employer migrated us from AWS to
SoftLayer and wrote a post about it that I believe popped up here a few months
back.

------
sargun
I'm really surprised Mesos and YARN weren't talked about in the article as
they've actually been used to build multi-cloud environments.

------
cdnsteve
Loved the Hotel California quote :)

